# Albino Archangel Pigeons



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Very happy to show you my couple of albino Archangels.


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

They are very beautiful, but they are not albino... they have black eyes, right? In that case they are white archangel pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What color are their eyes?


----------

